# OEM Aux-In/USB?



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

I recently bought a used Cruze, unfortunately it was a fleet car so it doe snot have Aux-In or USB. Where can I buy the part to get this added? Also, is there a way to check the firmware/software on the radio without the USB?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can buy the PDIM module and have a technician install it for you if you don't know how. It goes in the centre compartment below the gear shift, just below the heat controls.

However, because the car never came with the PDIM module, you will need to get it calibrated for your radio.

See thread below:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

krinksta said:


> I recently bought a used Cruze, unfortunately it was a fleet car so it doe snot have Aux-In or USB. Where can I buy the part to get this added? Also, is there a way to check the firmware/software on the radio without the USB?



2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE Parts - GM Parts Department: Buy genuine GM auto parts & aftermarket accessories at wholesale prices.

The above link will take you to the part you're looking for... pretty inexpensive, too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

krinksta said:


> I recently bought a used Cruze, unfortunately it was a fleet car so it doe snot have Aux-In or USB. Where can I buy the part to get this added? Also, is there a way to check the firmware/software on the radio without the USB?




krinksta,
I would suggest that you take a look at the links that have been provided by the other posters. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

krinksta said:


> I recently bought a used Cruze, unfortunately it was a fleet car so it doe snot have Aux-In or USB. Where can I buy the part to get this added? Also, is there a way to check the firmware/software on the radio without the USB?



GM Parts Direct carry the setup for a few $$. I have also seen them on eBay. I am not sure if they are plug-n-play as most cars come wired for features that aren't added, but this could be an exception. I am sure there is a post or two somewhere here on the forum. Try searching for it. You'll find alot of answers that way.


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Would my car have the PDIM? Is a PDIM needed for the AUX/USB to plug into? Thanks for the great links!


----------



## Coolnate32 (May 15, 2011)

Crazy. I rent cars pretty regularly and I've never had one that didn't have an aux input. I guess whatever saves Gm a couple dollars. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

krinksta said:


> Would my car have the PDIM? Is a PDIM needed for the AUX/USB to plug into? Thanks for the great links!


It should if it has a radio... do like this thread says to do http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...e-firmware-version-your-cruze-radio-pdim.html, and there should be AUX/USB connectors in the console (you'll have to pull it apart to check) & just plug in the module. Not sure though if you'll need some programming as I've not needed to request that.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Doing that method only recognizes the firmware/hardware of the PDIM. Besides, she can't do it if she doesn't have USB...


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

bojangles said:


> Doing that method only recognizes the firmware/hardware of the PDIM. Besides, she can't do it if she doesn't have USB...


Duh... good point!! :wacko: Well I suspect if he took the plunge & installed the module... then I suppose they could come back to the DIY PDIM tests.


----------

